# How to use Melanotan II



## ruffnecksoilder (Aug 31, 2009)

I just got a kit of this stuff today and need to know how to cycle it.

Its 10 x 10mg vials, they have green tops also the powder is broken up lumps not like the way GH comes is this normal?


----------



## 0-victim-0 (Oct 30, 2009)

what brand is it i take 0.1 ml a day for 10 days take them with and insulin needle in the flabby part of your stomach totally painless to do make sure and use the sun beds tho to trigger it off..;

did u say you got ten vials..?


----------



## ruffnecksoilder (Aug 31, 2009)

There generic m8, 10 x 10mg vials. So do i only use for 10 days?


----------



## 0-victim-0 (Oct 30, 2009)

do you mean 10 iu? any pics if i see what it is your using could mabe help ya out a bit more mate,

usually only take 0.1 ml every day for 10 days try and use sunbeds at least 5 days to get brown and leave it for a week or so then take o.1 ml a week to keep it topped up but different brands may vary


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fire 2 cc of bAC water in a vial, shoot 20 IU daily (.1mg) til done, thats the loading phase and thats what I've just done, hit the sunbeds (I only did 1 a week) GTG

1 shot every 5 days or so after that....you have 10 vials - enough for fking years


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Be sure to keep lube on hand just in case


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

I did 2 iu everyother day for about 10 days (although am only a little thing)...sunbed once a week to help as Uriel said, then I only used it once a week...although have wimped out now for about 3 months...lol couldnt take the sickness any more........feeling a tad pasty now, time to women up 

you should be able to tell yourself when you start getting to the colour you want then its time to cut down.....


----------



## ruffnecksoilder (Aug 31, 2009)

This is the stuff in the unmarked box with the broken podwer, got it off the same people i got the igf off beside it.


----------



## ruffnecksoilder (Aug 31, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> I did 2 iu everyother day for about 10 days (although am only a little thing)...sunbed once a week to help as Uriel said, then I only used it once a week...although have wimped out now for about 3 months...lol couldnt take the sickness any more........feeling a tad pasty now, time to women up
> 
> you should be able to tell yourself when you start getting to the colour you want then its time to cut down.....


Thanks Clairey yea time to woman up  not looking forward to this sickness feelin your talkin myself about but i'll give it a go


----------



## Ironbunny (Jul 27, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> I did 2 iu everyother day for about 10 days (although am only a little thing)...sunbed once a week to help as Uriel said, then I only used it once a week...although have wimped out now for about 3 months...lol couldnt take the sickness any more........feeling a tad pasty now, time to women up
> 
> you should be able to tell yourself when you start getting to the colour you want then its time to cut down.....


Was the sickness really bad? About to start this and a bit worried. Is it best to take just before bedtime to avoid the worst of it?


----------



## 0-victim-0 (Oct 30, 2009)

the sickness isn't all that bad unitl the last day or two of the course try some anti nuesea pills or summit dont take before sleep i found that if you lay down and try and sleep the sickness would get worse


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Ironbunny said:


> Was the sickness really bad? About to start this and a bit worried. Is it best to take just before bedtime to avoid the worst of it?


it depends, everyone is different, and it cant be that bad cause I still take it....lol

the first lot I had took it before I went to bed, slight feel of nausea but slept through it, woke up fine the next day, have brought a different batch since and its terrible even my other half stopped taking it, with that there wasnt a wave of nausea but all the next day just felt really rotton, we thought it was something else but it was to much of a coincidence that every time one of us tried it we were both ill the next day.......

needless to say have decided to be pasty until we buy some different ones....

Its trial and error, I will still take it I would agree that yes make sure you do it just before you go to bed and you should be fine...give it a day or two and and dreams will be worth it....haha I will leave that for the more filthy minded to describe in detail.....

you dont know how you will react until you try it :thumb:

or you could go knick jems (everyone else does...hehe)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I never felt sick at all on .1mg a day.

My misses did on the same as clairey, probably about the same mass too.

I took mine before bed to start but then anytime.

It's a great med IMO, wish I'd found it years ago


----------



## 0-victim-0 (Oct 30, 2009)

o and it gives you an awfal dose of the horn.. :cool2:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

0-victim-0 said:


> o and it gives you an awfal dose of the horn.. :cool2:


It does......I've had that many on going hard ons - the misses started hanging towels and coats on it:lol:


----------



## SpinachBinge (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey guys found this site while skimming to find some Melanotan II.

I'm in the UK but I'm no sure which sites are reputable or not. Where did you guys order yours from? If it can't be said openly, please send a PM. Just don't want to be ripped off with some fake stuff.

Cheers.


----------



## SpinachBinge (Nov 20, 2009)

If you can PM on here? Can't see a button, lol.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

you cant ask for sources and no you wont get PM facility until you have posted much more


----------



## londonmark (Jan 6, 2010)

As someone not new to drugs but very new to injecting - are there any things I need to look out for - other than the obvious stuff like hygiene.

I've checked out the 'spotinjection' site which looks great although maybe this is more specific to bodybuilding (targeting specific body parts).

Basically Im looking for any tips for a 1st time user of Melanotan II. Am I right in thinking injecting this into a vein in my lower arm should be ok (pointing the needle in my direction i.e. in the direction to my heart). I've got some Bacteriostatic Water as well.

Mark


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

londonmark said:


> As someone not new to drugs but very new to injecting - are there any things I need to look out for - other than the obvious stuff like hygiene.
> 
> I've checked out the 'spotinjection' site which looks great although maybe this is more specific to bodybuilding (targeting specific body parts).
> 
> ...


Noooooooooooooooooo dont inject it into a vein!!

Sub Q fat - usually on the stomach :thumbup1:


----------



## fheb_21 (Jan 6, 2010)

Directions and Proper amount of dosage are always attached on the bottle/box on the product, so I suggest that users must read and understand every detail of it so that there will be a good result.


----------



## londonmark (Jan 6, 2010)

gymfit said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo dont inject it into a vein!!
> 
> Sub Q fat - usually on the stomach :thumbup1:


Thanks very much


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

WTF - injecting into a vein? Holy sh*t dude, i'd do a LOT more research about things, before you end up doing yourself a lot of harm!


----------

